# Move to Mexico City, learn language, get job..?



## candice83

Hello!

I know the answer will probably be "Don't bother, no way to get a job here," but here goes anyway!

I am 25 years old, living in Chicago, two months from finishing my master's degree in art history, and working a job that has nothing to do with art, unfortunately. It is a good job, at a university, but it is not challenging to me at all. I am taking advantage of my steady income to apply for jobs in the arts field in Chicago, but I am firmly committed to not being at my current job longer than one more year.

While I look for jobs, I am considering "escape routes" from my "safe" life for a year from now. I visited Mexico City last fall and (obviously) fell in love. However, I know NO Spanish, though I am eager to learn. I've gotten this crazy idea in my head that I could go to Mexico City for a six-week intensive Spanish language course, find a job while I'm there, and stay after the course was over to work in the city. I would try to do a homestay while I was studying to help the immersion experience and my Spanish learning along, as well as start learning Spanish on my own between now and next year.

I considered going the TESL/TEFL route and getting a job teaching English, but the more I was reading about it, the more I remembered that teaching is not really my thing and not the way that I would want to go about making this move. I would not be opposed, however, to picking up some one-on-one English tutoring to make some cash. I've read all about how you can't work legally with a tourist visa, you need an FM3, etc.

All that being said, my questions are:

1) Does this sound totally crazy?

2) Is there any hope at all that I could find a job via coming to the city to learn the language?


I really feel too young to be in a job, or environment, that does not challenge me at all. I take public transit every day to work and live in Logan Square, a neighborhood that is 65% Hispanic, so I'm not coming from a "small town" background or mindset.

I apologize if my post or questions are too vague, I'll be happy with any kind of response I get!

Thank you!


----------



## sparks

Quite possible ... if you want to teach in a school. Trying to make personal contacts for 1-on-1 teaching would take lots longer and you'd be living off your savings in the meantime.

Remember that tourist visa is only good for 6 months so you need a working FM3 or cross the border and renew


----------



## synthia

I think you will have to teach English if you want to stay. I recall responses to a post here from a couple, one with fluent Spanish and his Mexican born wife. The wife had good contacts with relatives, and was told by them and by our forum members that they would not be able to find jobs. If someone who is fluent and has influential relatives isn't employable, your six weeks of Spanish aren't going to help.

So, I think teaching is your only option. If there are universities that offer classes in English, you might look for work teaching art history. If you have any experience teaching, you could try international schools.

I've read lots of things on ESL forums (try Dave's ESL Cafe, the premier forum in the field) about ESL teachers in Mexico generally having to patch together classes from several schools, and having difficulty getting a reliable income.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think you are dreaming, but if you decide to try it you should have enough in the bank to support yourself fully and to get back to Chicago. There are no safety nets for you in Mexico. Besides, you will probably not make enough in Mexico to live in a manner that you will enjoy.


----------



## mxpxguy220

Hey man,

I think you can totally do it. You would have to be flexible with jobs and likely would only be able to find a job teaching. I was basically in your shoes a year ago. Now I'm living in Monterrey teaching English. It's great.

My suggestions: save up some money beforehand, try to be as flexible if you can with what job you will take, establish contacts beforehand so you have a place to stay for a while while you look for another place.

Do it, totally do it. Worse that happens, you fail, crash and burn and come back with amazing stories and knowing at least you tried. Don't let this dream escape. PS I'm 26 years old too. As long as you are not a Cubs fan, I am willing to give you any more advice, general or personal, on the move.

Joel


----------



## synthia

The advice about having money to live on and definitely the ability to get on a plane, fly back home, and support yourself until you get a US job.


----------



## leegleze

I agree with mxpxguy, and appreciate his encouragement. I think RVgringo is looking at it from an older (and experienced) point of view, but forgetting about the enthusiasm of youth. However, picking through the other posts, I can find good advice from EACH of the responders:

1. Save up enough money before you go so you can live there for a couple of months and still have enough for a flight home. This advice is absolutely essential. Keep that flight money ... don't spend it, even if you find that dream job. You'll never recoup it.

2. Be aware that certain areas of MX City can be expensive, and those that are not will not offer you easy access to any available work. The same applies to tourist areas where ESL jobs are abundant, but where the cost of living is high.

3. Also be aware that most Mexican employers want to see the whites of your eyes before they will hire you. In most other countries, finding a job in IT or TESL on the internet is easy, but in Mexico, most of the companies who offer jobs this way are the ones who have a high turnover (ask yourself why) or are notoriously poor payers. In other words ... you have to BE there to get the good jobs.

4. The culture shock can be heavy ... be prepared for it and face it head on. Recognize the stages of it. Embrace it, and learn from it. Your idea of living with a Mexican family is the best way to learn the language and acceptable social norms, but you will need support from experienced gringos too. 

Having said all that, I love to "hear" the vitality, tenaciousness and enthusiasm of both you and Mxpxguy. I taught English at a resort near Puerto Vallarta for nearly six years, but I was in my fifties then. I will always regret not doing it when I was young, but I was brought up in a world where financial security was of the utmost importance. My parents survived the Great Depression and were inordinately cautious about spending more than a nickel, and this mindset was, of course, visited upon me. Now, at almost 60, I know that I can't take it with me. And that's the best feeling in the world! I will now do whatever I please, dammit!!!

Please don't push your dreams aside. Your youth is your strength. Use it wisely, but have a blast! You won't regret it, even if you don't end up staying in Mexico. You'll always have fabulous memories and great stories to tell!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Remember, things have become more difficult and, with sufficient proven foreign income or investments, getting an FM3 is easy. However, getting the working endorsement can be very difficult. Mexico is very protective of its people & does not encourage competition by foreigners. There is also a cultural difference here; people with perforations and tatoos anywhere on the body (they will check if an employment physical is required) are seldom considered for employment; almost any kind.
Yes, I admire your enthusiasm and sense of adventure but I don't want you to rush into something and end up broke, stranded or on a ship to some far off emirate to join a harem. Build your own safety net and escape plan before you take the next step. Arrange for your immersion course and housing before leaving Chicago. You'll have time to make job/working FM3 inquiries while taking the course. If nothing develops, you will have 180 days on your FMT, from the date of your entry into Mexico, to explore other options and/or return to the USA.
Good luck.


----------



## synthia

Thanks for mentioning the tattoo and piercing thing. People who want to teach ESL run into it a lot.


----------



## JohnnyZenith

Hello Candice,

I'm a 30 year old Englishman. I lived in Mexico in 2007 and I despite the many shortcomings I miss it very very much. I did private conversation lessons to wealthier clients in La Condessa but I only earnt enough to live a basic life. I would love to chat to you more about it and ask you how you are doing.

Johnny


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum, JohnnyZenith. It seems that the old cliche about 'the dust of Mexico' being difficult to get off your heart must be true; so many want to return. After eight years here, we can't imagine living anywhere else. Of course, there is the danger that some only want to return because of the current economic crisis and today's exchange rate. If that's the case, it could be a questionable idea unless you have sufficient resources to make the return trip to your home country.


----------



## JohnnyZenith

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum, JohnnyZenith. It seems that the old cliche about 'the dust of Mexico' being difficult to get off your heart must be true; so many want to return. After eight years here, we can't imagine living anywhere else. Of course, there is the danger that some only want to return because of the current economic crisis and today's exchange rate. If that's the case, it could be a questionable idea unless you have sufficient resources to make the return trip to your home country.


Thankyou very much RVGRINGO  The old cliche is definatley true. No I have no other motive to return other than missing old friends the experience of Mexican culture. The truth is I left with so much more to do. I also left a beautiful Mexican girl (alas she moved on).

Mexico City was chaotic, troublesome, and sometimes very frustrating, but it was also alive, bright, and full of wonderful people. I just wish there was some way to get by there without earning a pittance teaching. I have a Media Arts degree, television experience, and I have held various photography exhibitions, and have a self published book but this I fear is not enough. Besides I don't speak fluent Spanish. Oh and I have to be honest, I loved the attention from Mexican girls. Being English really helped at times 

Well I look forward to contributing to the forum.

Kind Regards


----------



## Queretaro

Just to second the main points that people are saying. You should be able to find a job with a TEFL certificate and your background. But as people say, especially in the beginning they wont pay much. We had a Spanish student at our Spanish school last month who was looking to stay in Querétaro for the long term. He got a number of offers (like you he had a TEFL certificate), but the pay ranged from $32- $40 pesos an hour ($2-$3 U.S.). It would be enough to survive, but not enough to save anything.

Good Luck


----------

